# Word of Faith Movement Talk on Thursday...



## BlackCalvinist (May 8, 2006)

Greetings Fam,

I'll be the guest on the CounterCult Apologetics Radio Hour on Thursdays from 8pm-9pm EST.

I'll be talking about the Word of Faith Movement: It's Preachers, Doctrine, History, Influence and Biblical Responses to It's Teachings. The Podcast link is available (if you miss the program) at the link above and the link to listen to the program live is on the page.

I intend to have a good discussion with the host (Jeff Downs) and hopefully we get some good calls in and questions from listeners.

In case you're wondering 'What's a Word of Faith Preacher ?'..... 
head here: http://www.deceptioninthechurch.com/word-faith.html 

You may see some very famous and easily recognized names there. Be sure to tune into the broadcast where some of their major teachings will be held up against scripture and discussed.

While you're on the page, be sure to check out some of the previous guests on the program (in the column on the right). The 4/20 program with Steve Cowan was GREAT and will teach you a lot on how to defend the faith.

Grace and Peace,
Kerry
http://blog.theologicallycorrect.com


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 8, 2006)

Sounds Good!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 8, 2006)




----------



## BobVigneault (May 8, 2006)

That's exciting Kerry, praise God for this opportunity. I am looking forward to hearing you.


----------



## turmeric (May 8, 2006)

Get 'em!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes tell us please


----------

